# Grades



## PandaGirl (May 13, 2011)

I hate waiting for grades to post. I always do so much lower than I thought I was going to. I feel like I'm an awful test taker and I always feel like every question is a trick out to get me. I'm so afraid of failing that now I've caught myself in this net where every semester I come extremely close to failure and it petrifies me. 

Now I'm awake, and I keep checking for my grades. It gets me so worried that now I feel like I have heartburn :| I also lie to my parents each time I get my grades back. If they are C's, I lie to say B's. I always bump everything up to at least a B, just to avoid getting yelled at. But it makes me so nervous that they keep asking for my grades. 

I hate college, I really do. I love just straight working and making money and I'd rather do that. I don't feel comfortable being a full time student, but they'll kill me if I don't graduate soon. I already changed majors twice and pushed my graduation result back a year and a half as consequence. I just do so much better the less classes I'm taking. 

I hate grades...


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you ever talk with teachers/professors?


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel. horrible!

I actually studied really hard for my final history exam and I got a lower grade than I intended. I'm in the same boat when it comes to feeling that I'm an awful test taker. However, I prefer tests over research papers. 

My english teacher just failed me because he hates the royal family and that is what I did my research paper on. He tells us not to be biased yet he did just that when grading me when it came to all of my papers. 

I always boost my grades up too. If I don't get atleast a B I'll get yelled at as well, called a failure, etc. I just don't think college is my thing. =(


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

PandaGirl said:


> I hate waiting for grades to post. I always do so much lower than I thought I was going to. I feel like I'm an awful test taker and I always feel like every question is a trick out to get me. I'm so afraid of failing that now I've caught myself in this net where every semester I come extremely close to failure and it petrifies me.
> 
> Now I'm awake, and I keep checking for my grades. It gets me so worried that now I feel like I have heartburn :| I also lie to my parents each time I get my grades back. If they are C's, I lie to say B's. I always bump everything up to at least a B, just to avoid getting yelled at. But it makes me so nervous that they keep asking for my grades.
> 
> ...


Hate to say this but the longer you lie the worse it well get as eventually your parents will be thinking about your future and they have the knowledge that your doing better than you actually are and it will probably be an explosion of emotions ready to come out when you finally admit it.

Why the hell they should be yelling at you anyway is stupid. I know my own mother wasn't happy when I didn't do well but she didn't throw a hissy fit and yell. At the end of the day if your doing the best you can thats all anyone can ask for and if your not enjoying what courses your doing then possibly reconsider your education path otherwise tell them to f-off ;]

Go0d luck though ;]


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

I've struggled with test taking. There were tests I felt competent in, others I worried like crazy and underperformed. And this is coming from a graduate in Microbiology. One thing I didn't do though is give up.


----------



## PandaGirl (May 13, 2011)

*


wmw87 said:



Do you ever talk with teachers/professors?

Click to expand...

*I actually have a pretty decent relationship with most of my professors. I'm in a relatively small department, so its really easy to build relationships with the teachers that are present. I also work in the building where most of them are situated, so I end up doing random jobs for them. This was a new, young professor that was new to the department, and a lot of other teachers were actually having similar issues with him that I was having: where he wasn't listening. I found that out by complaining to the associate chair, who told me the issues that he encountered.

*


xTKSaucex: said:



Hate to say this but the longer you lie the worse it well get as eventually your parents will be thinking about your future and they have the knowledge that your doing better than you actually are and it will probably be an explosion of emotions ready to come out when you finally admit it

Click to expand...

*I actually got a C in the class. I was really surprised, it totally made my day. A C is the lowest grade that I can get without being required to repeat the course. This entire semester has been an up-hill battle with this class, I'm just so glad that its over and I actually made it out alive ._.

I've changed my major three times. I was Psychology, Art and now I'm in Information Technology. I actually really enjoy what I'm doing (finally!) just something about this one specific class was a hurdle.

A part of me knows that you are right about lying about my grades. Another part of me is utterly terrified of owning up to my parents like that. I just hate hearing the responses of "if you stopped doing this, or seeing these people you would be getting better grades" when I would already stay at school until the labs closed to get work done :| Its totally going to bite me in the *** one day. At least my parents know that I got a C in this course, I told them when they asked me about the issues I was having.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

PandaGirl said:


> I actually got a C in the class. I was really surprised, it totally made my day. A C is the lowest grade that I can get without being required to repeat the course. This entire semester has been an up-hill battle with this class, I'm just so glad that its over and I actually made it out alive ._.
> 
> I've changed my major three times. I was Psychology, Art and now I'm in Information Technology. I actually really enjoy what I'm doing (finally!) just something about this one specific class was a hurdle.
> 
> A part of me knows that you are right about lying about my grades. Another part of me is utterly terrified of owning up to my parents like that. I just hate hearing the responses of "if you stopped doing this, or seeing these people you would be getting better grades" when I would already stay at school until the labs closed to get work done :| Its totally going to bite me in the *** one day. At least my parents know that I got a C in this course, I told them when they asked me about the issues I was having.


Great news . I was never and IT man myself. Just cant get my head around certain programs. I've always stuck to my guns and knew art was what I wanted to do in life and never looked back.

As for staying behind in classes to get work done it shows you have motivation and determination to do well but when I've been in that situation with classes whereby I'm lagging behind others yet doing loads of work I immediately talked to my tutor about where I'm going wrong. Easier said than done for some people on this forum but your tutor is there to listen to your concerns and aid you at the end of the day. May be worth just having a chat and finding out together where you should be focusing your energies to improve your understanding of the course.

In the mean time chill out you've deserved it.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I actually saw my grades today. All As. Don't mean to brag, but yeah, I get pretty nervous too. 
And, hey, it's okay. If you wanna take less classes, then do it! Don't let your parents stop you.


----------

